# fromm cat food



## tuminello (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi, I am bringing my first hedgie home in june and am going crazy with research right now. I am wondering if anyone gives there hedgehog fromm cat food? here is the one I was looking at http://frommfamily.com/products/four-star/cat/dry/#chicken-a-la-veg
also if this isn't a good choice what is? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Fromm is a good brand and that food looks fine.  The only thing you may need to keep an eye on is the fat content. 19% is pretty high. That might be okay for babies for a little while & for runner-type hedgies, but definitely keep an eye on your hedgehog's weight. If they start getting too pudgy, you'll want to switch to a lower fat food.

Another thing that might help with that issue - it's best to mix two or more foods together, since we don't know all of their nutritional needs & because they're often very picky & bad at suddenly switching foods in the event of a recall or shortage. You could find a second food with a lower fat (around 10-12%) to mix in with this one. Then if your hedgie starts getting a bit too heavy, you can decrease the higher fat food or take it out & still have one food your hedgie is used to. There's a list of common brands that are good to use in mixes in the Nutrition stickies.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I've been feeding the duck a la veg to my girl. I was worried about the higher fat content, but turns out my girl is a runner, so it's been fine. She's been on it for a while now and she seems to be healthy and overall doing well. I think you'll be happy with Fromm's. But like Lilysmommy said, you'll need to keep an eye on her weight and it would be a good idea to find a low fat food to add into her mix just in case.


----------



## Raven13 (Mar 3, 2015)

Part of my mix is Fromm Salmon a La Veg, Arti seems to really like it. Normal poop, and if anything he could stand to gain a little rather than being too heavy.


----------



## tuminello (Apr 1, 2015)

Thank you all for your advice! My parents feed the dog food to their dog and we love it. I just don't know enough yet to know for sure it was good for them. So i wanted to make sure. I will have to try it when I finally get mine and see how it goes. I just wanted to make sure it was a safe choice before I bring him home.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Keep in mind that you may have to break up the pieces for your hedgie if they are too big. 
Some don't care, but some do. You will have fun learning what your hedgie likes!


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

The Fromm's kibble sizes are actually pretty small. Even the dog food is maybe a tiny bit bigger than the cat food. It's pretty neat


----------

